# My Fairweather Friend



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

When the weather is good this is how I like to travel.

It is a '78 Goldwing that I recovered from a slow death in a barn full of rodents and pigeons. It displaces 1000 ccs and generates around 80 hp. At around 37 years old she still gets down the road in a vigorous fashion. I cannot wait for spring to come.
GW
Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice ride....
https://ultimatemotorcycling.com/2013/11/14/seven-tips-winter-motorcycle-riding/


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice!

My buddy has a '79 Wing that he rides year round. Of course our weather is not as harsh in the winter. It's currently down because he broke another drive shaft u-joint.

This is when I dragged it home for him.









I'd like to get a Wing someday. Right now I'm maintaning a '82 KZ750M CSR that I rescued from neglect.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SO (caps intended) nice to see one that isn't "full-dress" cluttered with [email protected] 

Nice.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> SO (caps intended) nice to see one that isn't "full-dress" cluttered with [email protected]
> 
> Nice.


The common term for a GL 1000 without bags or a fairing is Naked Goldwing. I belong to a forum that is named for these particular bikes. This one has over 70,000 miles on it and the motor has never had more than a carb rebuild and a tune up done to it.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The common term for a GL 1000 without bags or a fairing is Naked Goldwing. I belong to a forum that is named for these particular bikes. This one has over 70,000 miles on it and the motor has never had more than a carb rebuild and a tune up done to it.
> GW


They had been out for a while when we left the UK, and none (*none!*) Over There had more than panniers on them (fibreglass saddlebags to you folks). Very alarming over here to discover the full-dress variety. I still shudder when I see a poor bike all loaded like that....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice machine for the two-wheeling folks.

My choice for unwinding on the fine roads in my area would be a 1966 427 L72 Corvette. That engine is a solid lifter, 11:1 compression, high lift long duration cammed beauty. Chevy originally rated it at 450HP but derated it due to insuring concerns to 425HP. I ordered one in November 1965 when only 19 years old but my step father talked my mom out of signing for it. It did come in eight weeks later and was sold off of the lot in a few days. It was Laguna Blue with bright blue interior, had both convertible tops, side pipes, 3:70 gears, the M22 close ratio Muncie 4-speed, and some other niceties.

Here is an article that appeared in Car and Driver that month and year. I have this magazine in my bedroom!

1966 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray 427 ? Road Test ? Car and Driver

BTW, I wound up with a 1966 SS396/360HP L34 Chevelle. I wanted the L78 (solid lifter 375HP version, actually HP was around 430). That was a nice car and I had a lot of fun with it. It was Madeira Maroon with black interior and a black vinyl top. This is what it looked like, including the Chevy dog dish hug caps and stamped steel wheels;

https://www.google.com/search?q=Mad...HEVROLET-CHEVELLE-SS-396-COUPE-89181;1000;750


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How do you get the bridle to fit? I tried one of those thing once but when I spurred it up it only hissed at me. lol


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

*My old Hot Rod*

GW, This is MY fair weather friend. She is truly fickle about the weather and only comes out to play on nice days.

1983 Suzuki GS1100es with some additional goodies to "perk her up"



Enjoy your ride and be safe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Never really been into cars and such. I own two, (car / pick-up) but never owned something that could be thought of as a hot-rod, muscle-car, exotic, or sports car. 

I've ridden in some every now and then, but they're still just a car to me. All closed and boxed in. 

I wait until the urge hits me, and then I'm off and away on my m/c. It satisfies all my needs, be it physical or emotional. 

For those of you that have never ridden a big bore street bike, you don't know what you're missing. For those of you that have, or still are, well......you know what I'm talkin bout. :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

bruce333 said:


> Nice!
> 
> My buddy has a '79 Wing that he rides year round. Of course our weather is not as harsh in the winter. It's currently down because he broke another drive shaft u-joint.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce, 
The bike in your picture is a 76. If your friend hasn't located a driveshaft yet send me a PM. I may be able to send him in the right direction.
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

slayer61 said:


> GW, This is MY fair weather friend. She is truly fickle about the weather and only comes out to play on nice days.
> 
> 1983 Suzuki GS1100es with some additional goodies to "perk her up"
> 
> ...


Nice Yosh pipe and cool swingarm.

What brand are those rear shocks?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The freedom of riding a horse on a mountain trail.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's my all-weather friend. Yesterday outside the office....

Parked 2 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ on Flickr


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Here's my all-weather friend. Yesterday outside the office....
> 
> Parked 2 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ on Flickr


How do you like that Fiat?

My wife thinks they're cute and wants us to check one out.

I don't know if I'd even fit in one.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> How do you like that Fiat?
> 
> My wife thinks they're cute and wants us to check one out.
> 
> I don't know if I'd even fit in one.


Love it completely. Great in the dry (and looks really cute with 205-width rubber), great in the snow and wet, corners like a roller-skate (flat) if you get the Sport version with the better suspension, and will achieve 40 mpg on the highway if you're careful. At 101 hp it's not a pocket rocket, but will get to 60 in less than 10s (just!). The Turbo and Abarth (drool) versions are mo'better in the power stakes.

Yeah - love it. Go test one.

I'm 6' @ 210 lbs, and fit fine - my oldest boy at 6'4" also fits fine.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Love it completely. Great in the dry (and looks really cute with 205-width rubber), great in the snow and wet, corners like a roller-skate (flat) if you get the Sport version with the better suspension, and will achieve 40 mpg on the highway if you're careful. At 101 hp it's not a pocket rocket, but will get to 60 in less than 10s (just!). The Turbo and Abarth (drool) versions are mo'better in the power stakes.
> 
> Yeah - love it. Go test one.
> 
> I'm 6' @ 210 lbs, and fit fine - my oldest boy at 6'4" also fits fine.


Yeah, we might just do that. Our closest dealer is in Phoenix, about 90 miles from us.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

goldwing said:


> Hi Bruce,
> The bike in your picture is a 76. If your friend hasn't located a driveshaft yet send me a PM. I may be able to send him in the right direction.
> GW


I can never remember what year his bike is, lol...

Thanks for the offer to help. I know he got the last one from someone on Naked Goldwings (he takes the fairing off in summer). I don't know if he's even looked for one yet this time. He doesn't have a garage so it's kinda cold to be working on it outside.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great looking bike.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

My project to hopefully have on the road this summer is a 77 gmc step side with a twin turbo and supercharged 327, with 3/4 cams and a 4 barrel holly. It's at my brothers house, will have to get some pics of it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

And the high speed version...


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Nice Yosh pipe and cool swingarm.
> 
> What brand are those rear shocks?


Thanks PT. Actually the pipe is a "copy" of a Yoshimura made by MotoGpWerks in Southern California. The swingarm is Metmachex from England and the shocks are Fox piggyback shocks


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice Ride, one of the first Gold Wings 4 Cylinder with the flat 61 cu but engine. Later the Gold Wing became a 6 Cylinder Engine with the111.61 cu engine and the 4 Cylinder was build further but called than Silver Wing. The 4 Cylinder was called the Silver Wing after the 6 Cylinder Gold Wing was introduced. 
In the 1980 than the Silver Wing dropped that 4 Cylinder Engine and became a 40 cu 2 Cylinder water cooled V engine from the Honda VT. 
I had the Silver Wing with the VT engine because I loved to ride the curvy roads in the alps and the 6 Cylinder Gold Wing was way to heavy for fun in the Alps. 
Those were the days. Hummmm.....


----------

